# Worried About Vodafone Data Charges



## joeryan (16 Aug 2012)

Hi,
  Lately the Vodafone website and app don't acurately tell you how much data you have left. 

I have used all my 1GB allowance but I had plenty left according to their website. 

Today its saying I have used all my data on Saturday at 0:53AM.

I watched the olympics on my phone on Saturday evening, so once I go over 50MB it's into 1Euro per MB.

I could be hit with a bill for hunderds of Euro. 

I rang them today but they can't tell me usage past Saturday 0:53AM.

Is there a maximum limit on mobile data charges per day in Ireland?

Does anyone have any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## Lightning (16 Aug 2012)

When will you get the bill with the figures and usage?

It might be worth switching to a an unlimited data plan to avoid data bill shock like this.


----------



## Conshine (16 Aug 2012)

Surely its not a Euro per MB?

My package is something like 2c per MB


----------



## joeryan (16 Aug 2012)

cashier said:


> That sounds about right, in the UK they will be texting to remind you by the time you have reached 75% of your allowance and they charge  £5 for every 250MB if you go outside your allowance.
> 
> I think the OP might be referring to data  roaming charges, they can be very  high cost to that.



No they are not roaming charges - they are normal Vodafone charges.

Once you go over your monthly limit - you get 50MB for 1 Euro per day and anything after that it's 1 Euro per MB.

Vodafone's website and app were not updating correctly and now I have gone well over.

I'm seriously thinking of switching to unlimited data plan but I need to see the damage.

They said maybe tomorrow of Sunday before I see my data usage on Saturday evening.

If I was roaming I would have gotten a SMS warning me.

The app and website were reporting wrong old usage.

Madness!!


----------

